# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Проблемы с видеокартами

## S1mple

*Здесь решаются проблемы с видеокартами.*
*Как определить, что в неприятностях с вашим компьютером виновата именно видеокарта?..

*Чаще всего проблемы видны невооруженным глазом. Появление артефактов (точек, полосок, искаженных текстур и проч.) на изображении смело можно относить к этому разряду неисправностей. Если системный блок запускается, слышен один короткий писк системного динамика, или даже звук загрузки ОС, но на экране пусто (либо искажено изображение) - проблема или в видеокарте, или в мониторе. Проверить это несложно, достаточно подключить другой монитор.

*Проблемы с видеоадаптером могут быть вызваны как програмными, так и аппаратными причинами.*
* первом случае (програмные проблемы) порядок действий должен быть следующим:
1.* Полностью удалите установленный драйвер видеокарты. Для видеокарт от *NVidia* он будет носить имя *ForceWare* (*GeForce*), для *ATi (AMD)* - *Catalyst*. Далее следует номер версии драйвера. 
*2.* Установите заведомо работоспособный драйвер, желательно - более "свежий", скачать который можно на сайте производителя видеокарты. В некоторых случаях, из-за ошибок в новых драйверах может помочь и установка "родного" драйвера с диска, который был в комплекте с видеокартой.
*3.* Установите последние обновления для DirectX. Неважно, используете ли вы Windows XP или Windows Vista, библиотеки DX обновлять нужно обязательно. Кроме того, для Висты нужно в обязательном порядке устанавливать исправления, выпущенные Майкрософт (рекомендованные исправления для вашего видеоадаптера - на сайтах nVidia и AMD).
*4.* В крайнем случае может помочь переустановка операционной системы, на которую следует установить, в первую очередь, драйвера с диска от материнской платы, во вторую - от видеокарты, а в третью - DirectX. После этого - установить и запустить приложение, с которым возникали проблемы.
Следует учесть, что проблемы подобного рода могут возникать и от чрезмерного разгона видеокарты, но в этом случае совет простой: полностью снимите разгон и удостоверьтесь, что без него всё в порядке. После этого можно попытаться и разогнать карту, но уже более последовательно и осторожно.

*Если все эти манипуляции не помогли, вероятно, проблема носит аппаратный характер.
Общие советы при подозрении на аппаратные проблемы:
*Чаще всего во всяческих глюках повинен перегрев. Во время работы современных видеоадаптеров в 3D-режиме очень сильно нагреваются элементы платы, в частности, такие, как видеопроцессор, видеопамять и элементы питания. Для отвода тепла от этих компонентов предназначена система охлаждения.
Она чаще всего состоит из радиатора и вентилятора. Всё чаще встречаются и системы с бесшумным охлаждением, то есть пассивным, без вентилятора, кулером. Именно они перегреваются чаще всего, и мы настоятельно советуем обдувать их вентилятором при малейшем подозрении на перегрев.
Элементы радиатора со временем забиваются пылью, что ухудшает отвод тепла и может вести к перегреву. Для решения этой проблемы видеокарту необходимо извлечь из системного блока и прочистить радиатор и вентилятор от пыли. Лучше всего это делать с помощью не очень жесткой кисточки и пылесоса. Будьте аккуратны, убедитесь, что сняли с рук статический заряд перед тем, как прикасаться к комплектующим внутри системного блока (автор не видел ни одной "железяки", вышедшей из строя по этой причине; однако страшных историй наслушался порядком, поэтому не мог не предупредить о такой возможности).
Если вентилятор со временем начал неприятно жужжать, его тоже необходимо прочистить, а после этого - и смазать, отлично подойдет очищенное масло для швейных машин. Порядок действий обычно следующий: снимаете вентилятор, отклеиваете наклейку с нижней стороны, аккуратно вынимаете удерживающее кольцо и вынимаете часть с лопастями. Порядок сборки обратный. Если же кулер нестандартный, и вы не знаете, с какого боку к нему подойти - лучше не рискуйте и отнесите устройство в СЦ, где его почистят специалисты.
Также проблема с перегревом может возникать из-за засохшего слоя термоинтерфейса между чипом и радиатором. В этом случае необходимо снять кулер и заменить термопасту. Однако нужно быть крайне осторожным, чтобы не сколоть весьма хрупкие поверхности чипов.

*Далее приведены примеры наиболее распространенных аппаратных проблем и способы их решения своими силами.

1.* Не регулируются (програмно) обороты куллера видеокарты.
*Решение:* 
Первым делом посмотрите, сколько проводков идет от вентилятора СО видеокарты на разьем питания этого вентилятора (находиться непосредственно на видеокарте). Если два, то програмно вы не сможете регулировать обороты. Если больше , но все равно програмно не получается, то вероятней всего на карте не распаян контроллер регулирующий вращение - результат тот же - програмно контролировать обороты не получится. 
В этом случае помогут или реобас на 3 провода (отсутствие распаянного контроллера) или впаяное в разрыв красного провода управляемое сопротивление. Нужную величину сопротивления лучше подбирать в каждом конкретном случае. Но обычно это 100 Ом.

*2.* Видеокарта издает свист или так называемый "стрёкот".
*Решение:*
Не требуется.
Это свистят дроссели подсистемы питания видеокарты. Обратите внимание, что если такое явление у вас наблюдается, то оно будет выражено более ярко в момент загрузки игр. Запустите перед тем, как загрузить игру, любую программу которая позволяет мониторить ФПС , *Fraps* например и вы увидите значение ФПС во время загрузки обычно равно 999.  Отсюда и свист дросселей.

*3.* У вас поползли вверх значения температуры ГПУ без других видимых причин. Радиатор СО чистый, куллер вращается нормально.
*Решение:*
Термопаста, со временем, имеет свойство терять свои начальные термопроводящие качества и соответственно требуется её замена.
_Ниже приведен краткий мини F.A.Q. по замене термопасты , а заодно и СО , предоставленный моим знакомым krezimax' oм_ _и немного урезанный мной, для более точного соответствия данному вопросу_

*4.* В некоторых играх наблюдаются артефакты изображения - разгон отсутствует.
*Решение:*
*a.* Карта старая , особенно если работала в разгоне - началась деградация видеопамяти или ГПУ.
Для проверки необходимо снизить рабочие частоты ядра, шейдеров и видиопамяти от их номинальных значений процентов на 30. Это можно сделать посредством *RivaTuner* или другой подобной утилиты, которая вам наиболее удобна. Если артефакты пропадут, то диагноз скорее всего подтвержден. Карта возможно еще поработает со сниженными частотами какое то время, но этот процесс все равно необратим.

*5.* При запуске компьютера нет изображения - спикер материнской платы выдает следующие сигналы:

*AMI BIOS:* - 8 коротких сигналов - неисправность ОЗУ видеокарты. Перезагрузите ПК. Если не помогает, замените видеокарту.
*Phoenix BIOS:* - 3-3-4. Ошибка тестирования видеопамяти. Скорее всего тоже замена.
*Award BIOS:* - 1 длинный и 2 коротких сигнала - неисправность видеокарты. Рекомендуется вытащить видеокарту и заново вставить. Проверьте целостность и качество соединения кабеля монитора. Если не помогает, замените видеокарту.

*6.* Недавно купил видюху ХХХ. И не могу установить на нее драйвер... пишет "Программа установки не нашла драйвера совместимого с текущим оборудованием или операционной системой"
*Решение:*
Программа установки драйвера, перед тем как выдать такую надпись, обычно распаковывает файлы драйвера и даже предлагает выбрать место/папку куда положить распакованные файлы. ЗАПОМИНАЕМ путь до папки с распакованными файлами. Перезагружаемся. Заходим в Диспетчер устройств - щелкаем ПКМ по строчке с видяхой- там, скорее всего, стандартный VGA на этот момент времени будет - выбираем "обновить драйвер" - далее выбираем "из указанного места" - тыкаем ОС мордой в папку с РАСПАКОВАННЫМ (обязательное условие) драйвером - жмем далее - ждем результат. Помогает не всегда, но часто.

Если же проблема не решается приведенными выше манипуляциями, вероятно, она носит более серьезный характер (вплоть до выхода устройства из строя). В этом случае следует обращаться в СЦ и надеяться на чудо или замену по гарантии.

----------


## VladimirMart

А вот тогда Вам задачка посерьёзнее, карта Ati HD Radeon 2600 Pro (AGP), драйвера, пасту, обдувал, пылесосил, системник на лоджию выкидывал (но помогало не надолго), проблемма одна и таже, - вылет из любой более или менее серьёзной игрушки, в течение 10-15 минут (после этого железно помогает RESET), после загрузки утилита показывает температуру проца видеокарты от 49 до 55 гр. по Цельсию, сможете подсказать по этому случаю......

----------


## S1mple

Проверь всё железо, к примеру через Everest.

----------


## VladimirMart

А что я там должен увидеть? Вроде всё ок.....

----------


## NospheratU

Вопрос такой имеются материнская плата Asus P5KC и видеокарта Sapphire Radeon 4890 - работает ли эта карточка на полную катушку с данной материнкой или же нет? Все никак не могу выяснить какой версии на материнской плате слот PCI-E. Блок питания 850 Ватт - так что проблем с питанием быть не должно. Но, заметил некоторые притормаживания видео в некоторых играх (NFS Undercover в частности)... Видеокарта также иногда ведет себя весьма странно - пропадает изображение с монитора, а куллер видеокарты начинает разгоняться до своей максимальной скорости - спасает только перегрузка компа. Что в данной ситуации порекомендуете?

----------


## Paola

доброго времени суток, господа =) стыдно конечно к вам обращаться - но я уже перекопала все источники, которые выдавали мне поисковики. Пррблема моя в том, что у ноута Asus M51Ta видеокарта ATi Radeon mobile HD 3650. И ОС стояла Виста. Эту висту я благополучно снесла, дабы поставить родную ХР, но проблема вышла с драйверами на эту самую видео карту =( На дисках к этому ноуту, в комплекте, все драйвера под висту ОС идут, не ставятся. Интернет я перекопала весь что бы найти их под ХР, вроде нашлись, вроде поставились, но не пашут. В диспетчере устройств карта все равно с желтым воскл. знаком =( Руки мои опускаются, а висту очень уж не хочется =((( Очень хочется услышать коменты по этому вопросу от знающих людей, например вас =)))

----------


## IMPERIAL

*Paola*, а на их официальном сайте искали под линейку 3600?
Пробуйте. Нашлись под линейку Radeon HD 3600 без "mobile". Может подойдут. От ноута под висту там в обще дрова не найдены. Посмотрел на выбор 3 разных модели и дрова под ХР "нот фаунд". Если не подойдет драйвер который я дал, то видимо придется пересесть обратно за висту.

----------


## Paola

спасибо, буду пробовать. =) отпишу о результате =)

----------


## IgorIgorev

Тип ЦП- AMD Sempron, 1500 MHz (9 x 167) 2200+
Системная плата- ASRock K7VT4A+ (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio, LAN)
Чипсет системной платы- VIA VT8377A Apollo KT400A
Системная память 768 Мб (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
Системная память- 256 Мб (PC3200 DDR SDRAM)
Дисковый накопитель SAMSUNG SP1654N (160 Гб, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/133)
Оптический накопитель ASUS CRW-5232AS (52x/32x/52x CD-RW)
Оптический накопитель SONY DVD RW DW-Q30A 
Видеоадаптер- NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 (64 Мб)
Монитор LG Flatron ez T710BH [17" CRT] (1410114936)

Чистил в очередной раз от пыли комп, и обнаружил, что не работает кулер на видео.
Хотя работал комп без видимых проблем.
После сборки начались глюки в виде всевозможных цветов вертикальных полос, затем они исчезли,
и я подумал, что они были от плохого контакта на разъёме. На следующий день глюки повторились, но в большей степени,в плоть до отключения монитора. Попытки устранить вероятный плохой контакт, где либо на соединениях к положительному результату не привели.
После попытки перезагрузиться полосы могли появиться и до и после перезагрузки, и потом комп мог зависнуть (не реагирует на мышь и клаву).
А бывало, что не было возможности вообще загрузиться.
В данный момент, после очередной попытки комп работает(стараюсь на него не дышать :=) ) 
Что это может быть, в чём причина таких глюков ?
Казалось мне, что при чистки ни каких механических повреждений я не допускал, хотя до этого он работал (и с неисправным кулером).
Понимаю, что лучше всего провести эксперимент с помощью научного тыка, но, к сожалению негде взять подобную видео карту.
И как говориться на десерт нашёл я валявшуюся в корпусе системного блока перемычку (синюю).
И опять вопрос от куда она (может еще при сборке её утеряли), и если она важна, то почему сейчас комп работает ИИ?

----------


## Garen

Возьми мануал к материнке и посмотри как установлены перемычки.
Полосы на монике 99% видеокарта.

----------


## Cheechako

Вообще-то принятый (и единственно разумный, проверенный 20+ годами общественной практики) способ "чистки" электроники - продувка воздухом; не видел, чтобы приводил к каким-либо проблемам :)
 Скорее всего - видеокарта (попробовать вынуть-вставить, ); ну и определиться с перемычками нелишне. Неработающий вентилятор вообще-то не страшно, если не используются запредельные нагрузки (хватает одного радиатора, многие их аналогичных карт делались с пассивным охлаждением).

----------


## IgorIgorev

Дело было в видеокарте.
Испытал её на другом компе.
Выбор был не большой. 
Inno3D GF4 MX440 64 МБ
очень какая то слабая. 
Потом пробовал HIS Radeon 9550 c
поддержкой VIVO, 128 Мб 128 бит.
Тоже мне не понравилась.
Я не спец, и не знаю как и чем протестировать. И циферки с буковками мне ни о чем не говорят, ну разве что память больше или меньше, да и то как я знаю что это тоже не основной показатель. 
Поэтому тестировал простым способом, игрушками котрые у меня шли на моей
NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 (64 Мб)
К примеру NFS Carbon хотя эта карта слабовата для неё, но она играла без проблем.
Поэтому остановил свой выбор на ней.

----------


## zemec83

Люди добрые подскажите не работает автоматическое управление видеокарты Nvidia 9800GT  ,512M, её обороты показывает всегда 30% при нагрузке и без,ручное управление работает.авто переход с 2d на 3d работает,дрова родные с диска.(И ещё подскажите при каких порогах температур обороты куллера должны увеличиватся,и на сколько процентов)

----------


## Garen

Чем тестируешь температуру и обороты видеокарты? Пробовал смотреть вот этим RivaTuner, Everest Ultimate Edition . Точнее про свою видеокарту, производитель и т.д.

----------


## zemec83

пользуюсь Everestom, V-tune(шёл вместе с дровами на диске,установился автоматически я им могу в ручную регулировать) , и Cpu-z(специально для видеокарт)

----------


## wh1tegray

*zemec83*, у меня такая же "проблема" была на ATI 3870 512 MB от ASUS ... "вылечилось" перепрошивкой биоса от другой видеокарты... к сожалению, но именно так... скорее всего, это косяк сборщиков карты... (в моём случае - ASUS)

----------


## _Vl@dimiR_

*zemec83* Возможно дело в драйвере. У меня на ХР и на win7 показывает разную нагрузку видюхи. К тому же на ХР при установки разных версий дров производительность карты меняется.

----------


## CauD

Помогите пожалуйста!!
Проблема с карточкой ASUS AH 4650 (AGP) материнка ASUS P4S800-MX, в играх (COD4, MF2 и др.) перестает отвечать драйвер через 10-15 мин игры, т. е. игра сначала зависает, потом гаснет монитор (PHILIPS 107T6, трубка), потом появляется надпись о драйвере. Помогает железно reset. Драйвера переустанавливал и свежие с сайта ASUS, и с диска. Оперативки 2GB. ОС - XP3. И еще, можно ли на эту материнку поставить проц. P4 на 3 ГГц, попытки поставить б/ушный не увенчались успехом, комп даже не запускается (дело не доходит до БИОСа), пока еще не проверял может проц. проблемный.

----------


## Cheechako

> ...перестает отвечать драйвер...


Как это проявляется? :confused:

----------


## _Vl@dimiR_

> ОС - XP3


 Ну CoD4, CoD6 и др. у меня тоже частенько повисает на ХР, просто зависает экран и помогает только reset. Тем не менее всё отлично без нареканий работает на win7. Возможно винда виновата...

----------


## CauD

> Как это проявляется?


Выводится надпись на экран, о том, что драйвер не отвечает и комп работает от встроенного адаптера. Естественно все 3D приложения перестают работать, ресет и всё нормально, "система восстановлена после серьезной ошибки код:0000001ae"

----------


## bigdaul

приветствую всех кто читает это сообщение, и прошу вас помочь мне!
я купил себе ноут gateway p-6860fx, и немогу наити на него драйвер для видеокарты NVIDIA GeForce 8800M GTS
код устройства PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0609&SUBSYS_0690107B&REV_A2\4&239  D83FF&0&0008
заранее благодарю, за любую помощ!

----------


## Cheechako

> NVIDIA GeForce 8800M GTS


Если не важно, для какой системы :confused: - то, например
http://support.gateway.com/support/d...1885&os=&type=

----------


## _Vl@dimiR_

> драйвер для видеокарты NVIDIA GeForce 8800M GTS


Вот ещё пара ссылок:
http://driver.ru/?H=GeForce%208800%20GTS&By=NVidia
http://www.nvidia.ru/page/geforce8.html
http://ddriver.ru/kms_downloads+inde...29+idd-35.html
http://www.overclockers.com.ua/news/...-04-07/100866/

----------


## bigdaul

большое спасибо!!!

----------


## andrey911

Всем доброго времени суток! проблема с ATI Radeon x1300 pro PCI-E 256Mb.
Работает на запредельной для моего понимания температуре 94-95 градусов по цельсию, с пастой все в порядке, радиатор чист, вентилятор на куллере вертится))
с дровами вроде тоже все топ, подскажите плиз что это вообще может быть? готовлю комп на продажу, все хорошо, а видео подводит!((
Заранее благодарен..

----------


## Smart.Spy

Здраствуйте, уважаемые форумчане! Суть моей проблемы такова - после крепкого зависания и последующей перезагрузки кнопкой Reset намертво слетели драйвера видеокарты ATI Radeon HD 4650 512 mb. Заново не могу установить, как не пытался. Причина проста: код оборудования моей видеокарты почему-то не совпадает с кодом драйвера оборудования. В Диспетчере оборудования видеокарта отображается как Видеоконтроллер (VGA-совместимый) и имеет код оборудования PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03D6&SUBSYS_83A41043&REV_A2\3&267  A616A&0&68. А должна иметь такой код: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9498, соответствующий драйверу HD 4650. Я пытался установить драйвер вручную через Установку оборудования - не выходит. Система не видит ни видеокарту, ни драйвер. При установке диска с драйверами ATI, купленного вместе с компьютером, в CD-лоток система якобы не "находит" видеоплату и пишет: No hardware device found! Please check your hardware card first or Browse its CD directory for right driver to install ! ( Оборудование не найдено! Пожалуйста, проверьте наличие видеоплаты сначала, или используйте эту CD директорию для установки рабочего драйвера ! ).
Конфигурация компьютера (EVEREST)
Модель компьютера - IQ-GC93-08
BIOS - AMI BIOS American MegaTrends ver. 0704
Процессор - AMD Athlon64x2 2700 Mhz 7750+ x86, x86-64, MMX, 3DNow!, SSE, SSE2, SSE3
Материнская плата - ASUS M2N68-AM SE2
Чипсет мат. платы - не знаю, не отображается EVEREST
Оперативная память - Hynix 800 Mhz 2048 Mb
Видеокарта - PowerColor AX4650 512MD2 ( ATI Radeon HD 4650 )
Жесткий диск - 500 Gb SAMSUNG HD 502HI SCSI Disk Device
Монитор -LG Flatron W2042T 20" DVI-Compatible
Операционная система -Windows XP Professional SP2 5.1.2600
Не знаю что это может быть... Может шина PCI? Может все дело в чипсете? Может BIOS?
Самое смешное, у меня на этот код оборудования устанавливается видеокарта NVIDIA 7650, а не Radeon... Никакие графические приложения не работают. Кроме Counter-Strike 1.6. Она работает стабильно. Остальные игры очень тупят, 1-2 fps - вот скорость на этих драйверах NVIDIA. Да и как такое возможно - Radeon "работает" на драйверах NVIDIA?
Лично я думаю проблема в том, что мой компьютер продавался в двух конфигурациях - с чипсетом и видеоплатой NVIDIA и с чипсетом и видеоплатой Radeon.
К сожалению, диск с чипсетом Radeon мне не дали, дали NVIDIA. Установился несовместимый чипсет NVIDIA и теперь система не видит мой Radeon HD 4650. Возможно ли такое? 
Переустановка Windows не помогла. Восстановление системы также. Сброс BIOS к заводским установкам не помог. Выход один - СЦ. Но нести очень неохота.
Никто, случайно не сталкивался с подобной проблемой? Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, что мне делать.

----------


## sviridov

Как протестировать видео карту на ноуте ХП530, подскажите))))

----------


## Smart.Spy

Прогой 3DMark, стандартными средствами видеокарт Nvidia/Radeon?:confused:

----------


## chelovegg

народ проблема подскажите пожалуйста вот скачал свежий драйвер для nvidia geforce 7600GT драйвер версии 197.13 с оф сайта. Установил всё хорошо прошло  но после перезегрузки пересьал идти сигнал на монитор вообще((( система загружается а на мониторе нет сигнала так иногда получается удачно загрузить комп но после загрузки виндовс опять на мониторе нет сигнала( я кое как добрался до безопасного режима и удалил его что делать как заставить новый драйвер нормально работатьИ?

----------


## Cheechako

Перед установкой драйвера стоит удалить его _полностью_ (посредством чего-нибудь вроде Driver Cleaner / Driver Sweeper). Ну и сомнительно ожидать смысла от установки самых "свежих" версий (по моим наблюдениям через год-два после выпуска оборудования модернизацией драйверов для него никто не занимается, если только косметическими украшениями).

----------


## Kulёma

> народ проблема подскажите пожалуйста вот скачал свежий драйвер для nvidia geforce 7600GT драйвер версии 197.13 с оф сайта. Установил всё хорошо прошло но после перезегрузки пересьал идти сигнал на монитор вообще((( система загружается а на мониторе нет сигнала так иногда получается удачно загрузить комп но после загрузки виндовс опять на мониторе нет сигнала( я кое как добрался до безопасного режима и удалил его что делать как заставить новый драйвер нормально работатьИ?


Я согласен с Cheechako, но по другой причине. Установка своевременных обновлений дров под Винду смысла большого не имеет, т.к. она (установка) может привести к конфликтам в системе, в качестве примера - Ваш случай! Так что впредь советую остановиться на старом админском правеле "Работает? Работает! Ну вот ничего и не трогай!!", это сбережет Вам нервы и время в будущем! Удачи!

----------


## chelovegg

большое спасибо всем

----------


## vurdu

Добрый день имеется проблема с sapphire 5830 суть в следующем 
драйвера ATI как новые так и старые и даже те что на диске идут не ставятся (win 7x64) ..
каталист устанавливает все кроме драйвера дисплея..

единственная версия драйверов что устанавливается, та которую можно скачать с оф сайта AMD и называется "ati_cypress" от 25 февраля...

в чем может быть дело ?
p/s антивирус отрубал, при загрузке через F8  отключал подпись драйверов, чистил систему, устанавливал на свежую винду не помогает...

----------


## Евгений Битник

Здарова Братци.У меня проблемы с GeForce 8600 GT.Проблема вот в чём:если долго не сидиш за компом а потом вробуеш то комп включаеться но как только появляеться рабочий стол манитор гаснит и всё тут. Пару раз перезагружу начинает всё нормально работать и потом даже если выключаю всё норм работает.Стоит только выключить его на долго проблема опять появляеться.При этом системник роботает нормально Включаеться музыка и реагирует на команды. Может кто нибудь сталкивался?

----------


## No_A

Доброго времени суток. У меня проблема состоит с geforce 9500gt. После покупки системника (с этой видяхой) отработала она примерно два года, как то раз включаю комп все грузится только моник "пустой", нет картинки... Свозил в сервисный центр сказали якобы сгорела видеокарта, протестили через встроеную (встроеная работала)... Так вот прошел месяц врубаю комп через GeForce 9500 он робит, на следующий день опять такая же фигня и ничего не робит, в общем подскажите в чём дело?

----------


## Slater

> geforce 9500gt


может быть перегрев, вздутые конденсаторы, выход из строя чипов памяти видеокарты:confused:

пробуй еще раз запустить ее, и проследи за температурой, как крутиться вентилятор на ней, не запылен ли до безобразия?

----------


## No_A

*Slater*
Окей, попробую прочистить вентилятор т.кон загрязнён, посмотрим что будет дальше...

----------


## Куль

Ребят,помогите плиз!У меня при загрузке компа компьютер ставит разрешение 640х480 и цветопередачу 4 бита,не видет драва на видио карту и так-же саму карту с.....пробовал ставить всевозможные драйвера,с оф сайта качал..ничего не помогло!подскажите варианты плиз (GeForce 8600 GT)

----------


## Slater

> ничего не помогло


попробовать переустановить чистую ОС, без ОЕМ драйверов, и поставить родные драйвера на ВСЕ Железо!!!

----------


## No_A

*Slater*
Прочистил видяху от пыли подключил, не помогло, принес другую видяху ATi точную модельку не помню,  точно такая же ситуация то робит то нет...:(

----------


## izot

люди помогете если можете. короче дло так когда включаю комп появляются полоски на экране а потом вобще не чего  не поймеш и винда перезагружается.

----------


## Slater

> полоски на экране


конфигурация железа какая?

----------


## izot

Slater
незнаю
как определить?

----------


## QtM2G468X5

DELL Studio 1735, ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650, Win Vista - часто при просмотре видео через HDMI выскакивает ошибка видеоадаптера. Если не отключить HDMI, несколько раз повторяется, после чего приводит к BSOD. Проблему AMD признает, но уже третий год пишет, что решения нет. Установка новых драйверов и переустановка системы не помогают. Это на самом деле неразрешимая проблема или кто-то все же как-то ее поборол?

----------


## Рафик23

Всем привет! у меня такая проблема,переустановил недавно винду,поставил драва на видюху( ATI RADEON HD 2600 ) и после этого появились проблемы с играми ( кривое изображение,все цвета радуги в разброс,короче жесть) и с видео (при просмотре фильма видеоплеер весь зеленый но звук есть) испробовал все драйвера и все кодеки ничего не помогает,прошу помоч!заранее спасибоб

----------


## gdr2k106

Скажу честно я не крупный специалист но если все работало со старой виндой это на 90% драйвера. Был у меня случай с драйвером АТИ 9850 так вот в играх остальных все нормиально а в Сериос семе были цвета радуги и изображение кривое\\\ и написано драйвета АТИ 9850 но не работало и только с 3 или 4 попытки установки таких же драйверов но с другого источника, драйвера которые полностью идентичны названию подошли\\ Из за чего это бывает = видюха у тебя Асус допустим а качнул ты драйвер для МСИ но тоже 9850 но этого не где не пишут!! Если родного диска нет то такое возможно испытал на себе!!

----------


## Рафик23

> Скажу честно я не крупный специалист но если все работало со старой виндой это на 90% драйвера. Был у меня случай с драйвером АТИ 9850 так вот в играх остальных все нормиально а в Сериос семе были цвета радуги и изображение кривое\\\ и написано драйвета АТИ 9850 но не работало и только с 3 или 4 попытки установки таких же драйверов но с другого источника, драйвера которые полностью идентичны названию подошли\\ Из за чего это бывает = видюха у тебя Асус допустим а качнул ты драйвер для МСИ но тоже 9850 но этого не где не пишут!! Если родного диска нет то такое возможно испытал на себе!!


 Так я с родного диска и устонавливал

----------


## Cheechako

> ...при просмотре фильма видеоплеер весь зеленый...


Здесь, скорее всего, вопрос-таки к кодекам - для проверки можно попробовать  KMPlayer (как использующий встроенные). В принципе, возможны какие-то проблемы с настройками самой карты - но _самостоятельно_ они обычно не появляются.

----------


## gdr2k106

Было еще такое что видяха накрылась и тоже цвита меняла и полоски рисовала как определить что это не драйвер!!! Если при загрузке логотип биоса и логотип винды виглядет не разноцветно то скорее всего это дрова а если постоянно мажет изображение не зависимо не от чего то либо монитор либо видеокарта!!
 Это надо проверять так береш другую видюху а потом моник у когото попроси у друзей например! :)

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 4 секунды_
Если проблема нашлась то видюху паять скорее всего бесполезно а вот если монитор мажет или искажает и настройки кнопочками не помогают или цвет постоянно зеленый... То можно попробовать ОЧЕНЬ АКУРАТНО разобрать его и включить и моники из нутри настраиваются и яркость и даже отдельные цвета и розмытость

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 3 секунды_
НЕ ЗАБЫВАЕЙТЕ О ГАРАНТИИ!!!

----------


## dimant2008

Подходит ли видеокарта MSI NX8400GS-TD series под материнку ASUS P5GZ-MX.И если подходит,то почему не хочет включаться монитор?В БИОСе стоит PCI/Int-VGA.По идее внешняя видеокарта должна определиться автоматически.Но монитор всё-равно не включается.Может на материнке надо какие-нибудь перемычки переставитьИ?ли в самой операционке что-то надо поменять?Может какой-нибудь нюанс есть?

----------


## AlertMod

Ребят подскажите в чем проблема, вообщем у меня видеокарта radeon 4850 которой я очень рад, когда чистил комп решил все кулеры смазать, ну и вообщем накрылся мой кулер на видюхе, я попробывал окружить это место кулерами с корпусов, вообщем поставил 3 кулера, один мощный на переднюю панель один на заднюю и на боковую крышку, но это не спасло греется очень здорово, и проблема собственно в том что появились полосы по вертикали если видеокарту шевелить то полосы меняют расположение, скажите пожаллуйста покупка системы охлаждения спасет меня или это будет бестолку?

----------


## S_GRAY

> Ребят подскажите в чем проблема, вообщем у меня видеокарта radeon 4850 которой я очень рад, когда чистил комп решил все кулеры смазать, ну и вообщем накрылся мой кулер на видюхе, я попробывал окружить это место кулерами с корпусов, вообщем поставил 3 кулера, один мощный на переднюю панель один на заднюю и на боковую крышку, но это не спасло греется очень здорово, и проблема собственно в том что появились полосы по вертикали если видеокарту шевелить то полосы меняют расположение, скажите пожаллуйста покупка системы охлаждения спасет меня или это будет бестолку?


 Если подобные атефакты имеют место на холодной плате сразу в момент включения, то покупка системы охлаждения вам не поможет. Судя по всему сам чип GPU жив, но из-за перегрева пострадали места пайки чипа к печатной плате. Пробуйте шевелить не плату, а сам чип, нажимая на радиатор. Если картинка будет меняться, то так оно и есть. В таком случае есть вероятность видеокарту реанимировать путем прогрева контактных площадок (естественно не паяльником, а допустим строительным феном, или другими способами (увы, недоступными для рядового пользователя в домашних условиях). Хотя, были случаи чудесного возвращения карты к жизни при помощи кухонной духовки, если вы не Кулибин, то не рекомендую этот способ.  Как всегда, все упирается в деньги. Если затраты на приобретение системы охлаждения, плюс затраты на восстановление карты (это еще под большим вопросом) составляют более 50% стоимости новой платы, то есть резон приобрести новую видеокарту. При нынешнем раскладе HD6850 1024Mb 256bit, стоит те же деньги, что были отданы за HD4850.

----------


## AlertMod

> Если подобные атефакты имеют место на холодной плате сразу в момент включения, то покупка системы охлаждения вам не поможет. Судя по всему сам чип GPU жив, но из-за перегрева пострадали места пайки чипа к печатной плате. Пробуйте шевелить не плату, а сам чип, нажимая на радиатор. Если картинка будет меняться, то так оно и есть. В таком случае есть вероятность видеокарту реанимировать путем прогрева контактных площадок (естественно не паяльником, а допустим строительным феном, или другими способами (увы, недоступными для рядового пользователя в домашних условиях). Хотя, были случаи чудесного возвращения карты к жизни при помощи кухонной духовки, если вы не Кулибин, то не рекомендую этот способ. Как всегда, все упирается в деньги. Если затраты на приобретение системы охлаждения, плюс затраты на восстановление карты (это еще под большим вопросом) составляют более 50% стоимости новой платы, то есть резон приобрести новую видеокарту. При нынешнем раскладе HD6850 1024Mb 256bit, стоит те же деньги, что были отданы за HD4850.


Вообщем я ее вчера еще раз попробывал поставить, вообщем когда запускаю холодную, все ребит полос много, и все цвета радуги, как доходит до загрузки винды, на рабочем столе полос уже не так много, штук 6 всего размером с 2 см и потом еще поверх этих накладываются, но какие то странные, допустим на том месте где полоса накладывается на ярлык, после нажатия кубик пропадает но полоса в целом остается, если дело в дровах то почему тогда уже на биосе сразу глюки, вообщем ты наверное прав, стоит купить новую видюху и не париться

----------


## ivan2555

День добрый ребят кто шарит в ремонте железа подскажите есть ли смысл менять вспухшие кондеры  в количестве 3 штук на видяхе радеон 1950gt или лучше купить новую?. случайно заметил так как при более менее приличной нагрузке начинает зависать видеодрайвер а при приличной комп тупо виснет через пару минут полез обнаружил 3 красивых пузатых кондера. конешно нсли поменять кондеры и на этом видяха будет дальше работать я ток за :)

----------


## artioi

Господа помогите пожалуйста - проблема с изображением
При обычной работе за компом - серфинг в нэте, просмотр видео и т.д. никаких проблем; захожу в игрушки начинаются какие то косяки : точки зеленые , полосы и тому подобная хрень (на скринах видно)
Хочу понять в чем именно проблема - в видяхе или дровах или 

игры разные код2 , фифа 11 , cod:mw 2, мафия 2, гта 4
наверно в зависимости от требований игры разная степень косяков 
в код2 просто зеленые точки, в фифе плюс полосы пошли, в кодмв2 еще хуже 
спрашивал в сервисе отнекивались мол нефиг нелицензионные игры ставить, но эт точно не в этом дело на других компах без проблем идут, и кстати код 2 и мв2 лицензионные
может в температуре проблема - замерил - правдо ток на фифе и то минут 10 играл (баги все равно проявились) 

на всяк случай конфиг компа: intel core i5 760 4gb + ati rad 5770 1024
заранее спасибо

----------


## mazatrackers

> ivan2555


 Дак перепаяй кондёры и узнаешь.
Обычно 50 на 50. тк ты же не тестил цепи тестером, и не знаешь что могло ещё выгореть. 
Added: кондёры обычно просто так не вспухают(только от старости). Возможно проблемы в блоке питания.




> artioi


 Видеопамять. Лучше заменить видеокарту. Если гарантия и отказывают - делай независимую экспертизу. За экспертизу можешь потом с них денюшку стрясти(лучше до такого не доводить... Но если педалят - то придётся).

----------


## ivan2555

> Дак перепаяй кондёры и узнаешь.
> Обычно 50 на 50. тк ты же не тестил цепи тестером, и не знаешь что могло ещё выгореть. 
> Added: кондёры обычно просто так не вспухают(только от старости). Возможно проблемы в блоке питания.
> 
>  Видеопамять. Лучше заменить видеокарту. Если гарантия и отказывают - делай независимую экспертизу. За экспертизу можешь потом с них денюшку стрясти(лучше до такого не доводить... Но если педалят - то придётся).


Перепаял полет нормальный анасчет гарантии кончилась витай :) спс за поддержку

----------


## artioi

Гарантия то есть .. Была уже проблема с компом почти в самом начале как купил (покупал в юлмарте в питере по запчастям)); С блоком питания - пришел через пару месяцев - поменяли без особых проблем; тогда и спросил про видяху на что мне предложили на 45 дней сдать, что меня не очень то устраивает (тем более что я не был уверен что дело в ней самой)
вроде уж полгода прошло как покупал.. Неужели все таки придется на 45 ? 
Просто так не меняют?)

----------


## psi-X

помогите пожалуйста. видеокарта geforce 8600 gt. В один прекрасный день включаю компьютер и на экране ничего нет (хотя я слышу как запускается компьютер, звучит приветствие), переключил на интегрированную - все работает. Что случилось? проверял на другом компьютере видеокарту, 100% рабочая

----------


## Веталь

Всем привет. У меня проблемка. Видюха Leadtek (NVidia) WinFast PX 9800 Gt 512mb
Во время ползания по интернету, прослушивания музыки и прочего все нормально.
Но как только захожу в игры все зависает и на екране появляется полно разноцветных полос и точек. Нечего не работает.
Бывало во время видео-разговора в скайпе и просмотра видео.
В игре космические рейнджеры 1 все норм. А в остальном проблема.

----------


## bj0ker

> Всем привет. У меня проблемка. Видюха Leadtek (NVidia) WinFast PX 9800 Gt 512mb
> Во время ползания по интернету, прослушивания музыки и прочего все нормально.
> Но как только захожу в игры все зависает и на екране появляется полно разноцветных полос и точек. Нечего не работает.
> Бывало во время видео-разговора в скайпе и просмотра видео.
> В игре космические рейнджеры 1 все норм. А в остальном проблема.


Посмотри температуру на видюхе, и не перегревалась ли она... обычное такое бывает когда видюху уже "зажарили", или она недалеко от этого

----------


## Voron1114

Привет всем. У меня проблема почти 1 в 1 как у "Веталь".
Видюха NVidia GeForce 9800 Gt 1gb.
При работе с компом без единого нарекания, но стоит запустить даже слабенькую игру и через 5-10 минут игры экран "свозит", цвета меняются, что-то вроде артефактов по всему монитору, а потом перезагружается.

Начал проверять видюху, тесты показали:
т-ра - 47-52 градуса- т.е. охлаждение в норме.
питание - (3,25V - 3,26V), (11,99V - 11,93V)- т.е.  в норме.
Скачал тест на нагрузку с вращающейся 3D моделью, и буквально через 3 сек. теста, таже фигня с экраном и перезагрузка.

Дрова сносил полностью, ставил и старые и свежие.
Биос не менял.
Не разгонял.

(Маленький нюанс, незнаю важно ли это - у моей видюхи есть провода дополнительного питания, 2, они поключаются к проводам блока питания, так вот когда я полез смотреть чё с видюхой, в одном штекере вывалились 2 жёлтых провода, они шли оба в один контакт, рядом с ними черный и коричневый, я их запихнул опять, ничего не изменилось)

Очень прошу знающих компьютерщиков подсказать, что можно ещё сделать, и что вообще что с ней случилось ?

----------


## Веталь

температура в норме, во время глюка стабильно 58 градусов. Скачков нету. Может тармопаста? Какую там надо брать? КПТ-8?

----------


## bj0ker

> емпература в норме, во время глюка стабильно 58 градусов. Скачков нету. Может тармопаста? Какую там надо брать? КПТ-8?


Да КПТ-8 это обычная термопаста.




> Маленький нюанс, незнаю важно ли это - у моей видюхи есть провода дополнительного питания, 2, они поключаются к проводам блока питания, так вот когда я полез смотреть чё с видюхой, в одном штекере вывалились 2 жёлтых провода, они шли оба в один контакт, рядом с ними черный и коричневый, я их запихнул опять, ничего не изменилось


Надо просто попробовать заменить эти провода. 2 желтых провода как правило 5V и может именно из-за этого не видео не получает нормального питания. Попробуйте поменять провода. И надо заодно посмотреть на наличии вздутых конденсаторов и на наличии обугливания.

----------


## Веталь

вздутие не наблюдается

----------


## dim89

Здраствуйте, видеокарта NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti вызывает в системе ошибку отключения драйвера видеокарты. Система Win-7 64bit (подключенны 2 Led монитора). Драйвер скидывал,  и устанавливал новый , но все равно время от времени  мониторы вырубаются и включаются опять с надписью:
Безымянный.png 
в чем может быть проблемаИ

----------


## IRON_BARS

всем привет! у меня такая проблема стояла у меня видеокарта GTS250 все было хорошо но в моменте заходя в игру спустя 2-5 минут вылетал из игры , думал дрова переустановил но не помогло потом переустановил диретикс но тоже самое установку делал чистую но не помогло потом в какой то момент комп выключился и не включался снял видеокарту комп включился думал сгорела видюха купил GTX 560 TI и все норма вроде комп работает но заходя в игру происходит тоже самое что происходило до этого игра зависает но теперь комп стал ешё и автоматически выключаться перепробовал фокусы с дровами когда не помогло переустановил винду но без успешно проблема так и осталась , но после переустановки винды ком уже не перезагружаться а просто зависает ( а именно игра вроде работает а на фоне рабочий стол) захожу в процессе и так игра как рабочая рабочая то есть он вроде как сворачивается и нельзя открыть ее нажимаю на игру и опять рабочий столь и все !!
материнка asus-P7H55
CPU - i5-2.8
блок питание 550
КТО ЗНАЕТ В ЧЕМ ПРИЧИНА И?

----------


## Andrei07

> Посмотри температуру на видюхе, и не перегревалась ли она... обычное такое бывает когда видюху уже "зажарили", или она недалеко от этого


Это банальный перегрев Видео чипа... Вследствие устранения данной работы требуется следующие: Хорошенько проверить систему охлаждения ( в каком состоянии кулер и термопаста), если не помогло, то попробовать утилитой  понизить частоту работы видео чипа, либо же прогреть специальной паяльной станцией, если это всё Вам не походит, ТО ПРОСТО КУПИТЕ НОВУЮ....

---------- Post added at 03:49 ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 ----------




> всем привет! у меня такая проблема стояла у меня видеокарта GTS250 все было хорошо но в моменте заходя в игру спустя 2-5 минут вылетал из игры , думал дрова переустановил но не помогло потом переустановил диретикс но тоже самое установку делал чистую но не помогло потом в какой то момент комп выключился и не включался снял видеокарту комп включился думал сгорела видюха купил GTX 560 TI и все норма вроде комп работает но заходя в игру происходит тоже самое что происходило до этого игра зависает но теперь комп стал ешё и автоматически выключаться перепробовал фокусы с дровами когда не помогло переустановил винду но без успешно проблема так и осталась , но после переустановки винды ком уже не перезагружаться а просто зависает ( а именно игра вроде работает а на фоне рабочий стол) захожу в процессе и так игра как рабочая рабочая то есть он вроде как сворачивается и нельзя открыть ее нажимаю на игру и опять рабочий столь и все !!
> материнка asus-P7H55
> 
> А так предполагаю, что дело в PCI-express слоте.... 
> CPU - i5-2.8
> блок питание 550
> КТО ЗНАЕТ В ЧЕМ ПРИЧИНА И?


В Вашем случае нужно уточнить что за мать и блок по производителю.... А также что за Игра...

---------- Post added at 03:50 ---------- Previous post was at 03:49 ----------




> Здраствуйте, видеокарта NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti вызывает в системе ошибку отключения драйвера видеокарты. Система Win-7 64bit (подключенны 2 Led монитора). Драйвер скидывал,  и устанавливал новый , но все равно время от времени  мониторы вырубаются и включаются опять с надписью:
> Безымянный.png 
> в чем может быть проблемаИ


Замени Видеокарточку.... Дело в том, что эта проблема вызвана зачастую из-за нагрузки.... Возможно просто попалась бракованная видеокарточка....

----------


## IRON_BARS

я указал какая материнка это ASUS-Р7Н55 а  Блок питания FSP 550W , подскажите какие проги использовать И

----------


## sergey_occ

Добрый вечер!!! 
Может кто поможет.
Сегодня купил новую видеокарту Gigabyte GV-N56GSO-1GI (RTL) DualDVI+miniHDMI+SLI <GeForce GTX560>

Мое железо DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E4300
                   MSI P35 Neo3 (MS-7395)
                   2048 Мб  (DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM)
                   AMI (09/28/07)
                   FSP Group Epsilon 80PLUS 600W

1. Windows 7 sp1 x86 зависает на заставке
2. Безопасный режим зависает
3. Пробовал переустановить win 7, windows XP sp3 зависают во время установки
4. Вставил старую видеокарту Radeon 4600, все работает исправно.

----------


## WeRsUs_SG

Ребят, будте добры, подскажите! Такая вот ерунда: поставил себе видеокарту ATI Radeon HD 4870 Saphire б/у, но в состояние хорошем. Работает без каких-либо претензий, но лишь до тех пор, пока не запущу какое-нибудь приложение, в частности - игру. После чего в абсолютно любой момент изображение может застыть, расслоиться, покрыться квадратами и единственным способом реанимации железа является ресет. Карта не разогнана, проблем с перегревом не наблюдается. И причем данная ерунда может произойти с любой игрой, не в зависимости от её нагрузки на железо и видеокарту. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## dark_7k

У меня такая проблема на днях сломалась видеокарта, сломалась она как я понял от перенагрева, когда я играл в COD, я играл и тут неожиданно у меня завис комп с такой непонятной цветопередачей....цвета такие ядовито зелёные, я перегрузил комп и на экране при запуске появились всякие артефакты(значки,доллары и т.д)при загрузке windows xp (где паровозики )у меня были синие полосы (вертикальные)(НА ФОТО) долго мучался с ней т.к при запуске с установленными драйверами комп вще не запускался в обычном режиме только в безопасном, в итоге я забил на эту видяху и взял свою старую которая тоже ломалась из за стандартного виндусовского разгона (XP) я её поставил и она чуть чуть поработала и при просмотре видео друг опять появились эти ядовито зеленые цвета на экране и комп завис,потом я перезагрузил и у меня опять появились эти полосы, а потом вместо рабочего стола появилось опять тоже видео только в искаженном варианте(на фото)!вот я хотел бы узнать, может кто знает в чем может быть проблема, потому что я сам х.з т.к перед тем как взять старую видяху я ей припаял новые конденсаторы т.к старые были дохлыми (раскрылись)...вот как то так а еще сегодня при запуске выдало это на рабочем столе потом перезагрузил и все норм стало
20131204_220514[1].jpg20131204_220637.jpeg

----------


## tamalex

Отвал чипа - покупайте новую.

----------


## avtor_odessa

Что-то непонятное творится с компьютером, грешу на видеокарту. Во время игры происходили непонятные зависания с появлением вертикальных полос (фото прилагается) , они также присутствуют при загрузке системы (в БИОСе так же присутствуют некие артифакты) . Модель АМД Асус 7870, блок питания ОСЗ 650 Вт; ей полтора года, корпус регулярно чистится от пыли, вытаскивал ее, протер контакты, ситуация не изменилась. Пробовал тестировать в различных программах, FurMark, ATITool. Во время тестирования комп на некоторе время зависает (после 60гр обычно) появляется различных цветов экран, как правило в вертикальную полосу, после чего он приходит в чувство, выскакивает сообщение от Windows 7 мол видеодаптер неправильно работал и проблема устранена, полосы пропадают. Драйвера буквально сегодня переустановил с официального сайта последние, они же и стояли (но до этого с ними проблем не было) . До этого были такие же проблемы, отдавал в СЦ, ее протестировали, поменяли термопасту, сказали все ОК, домой привез - все тесты проходила на УРА, спустя пару недель ситуация повторилась, в безопасном режиме загружается запросто, удалял в нем дрова на видик, загружался в обычном (с артифактами) устонавливал дрова (новые, старые) перезагружался, система начиналас грузится и снова однотонный экран в полоску и зависание, иногда выскакивают БСОДы (фото прилагаются) но в основном до того момента как успею поставить дрова. Сейчас сижу с этого компа, со встроенной видюхи, никаких проблем нет.IMG_3527.jpg

----------


## dim89

Покупай новую видеокарту.

----------


## avtor_odessa

проходим мимо!

----------


## gobhack

есть возможность другую мать протестить? может мост накрывается? и на скрине никаких полос, просто синий экран

----------


## avtor_odessa

они есть, если присмотреться, просо на этом фоне плохо видно

----------


## Sergey_inwin7

Здравствуйте, моя asus geforce660gtx свистит под нагрузкой в играх с самого начала эксплуатации. Но после обновления bios мат. платы asus и обновления драйверов чипсета, установки  обновлений windows и обновления драйверов видеокарты, стал слышен свист в момент когда загорается логотип загрузки windows7 и слышен он вплоть до завершения работы. Параметры bios стандартные, без разгона. Такой проблемы (в инете) в темах про свист видеокарт не нашел.

----------


## Sergey_inwin7

Мда, а по моему вопросу (в тему) ответов не будет?

----------


## kamalkkk

Здравствуйте! 
У меня Видеокарта вышла из строя странным образом, дело в том что видеокарта как бы работает, драйвер устанавливается но не работает драйвер, после запуска ОС кулер видеокарты работает на все 100, а сам интерфейс ОС без аэро или прочих эффектов, которых используют видеокарту, драйвер тоже не видит видеокарту. Проблема не стандартная, нет у нас в стране техцентров, которые бы смогли поменять, полностью диагностировать видеокарту, единственное у них решение это разогреть техническим феном и если не сработает, посоветуют купить новую, все таки мне придется самому как то попробовать и решил вот у вас спросить, не случилось ли подобное с видеокартой какого то клиента или в чем может быть проблема?

----------


## Smrad

День добрый. У меня ноутбук HP Pavilion dv6-6b65er, карта AMD Radeon HD 6490M. В один прекрасный день, включил компьютер, всё загрузилось, но на этапе выбора пользователя появился черный экран и мигающее нижнее подчеркивание. Пооткатывал систему - не помогло, снёс её, поставил новую, все нормально, однако когда поставил дрова на видеокарту проблема появилась вновь. Загрузил последнюю удачную конфигурацию, отключил основную карту - сижу на интегрированной. Пробовал ставить разные версии дров/переустанавливать систему - с радеона ноутбук загружаться отказывается, что в безопасном режиме, что в обычном. Он мертв? Аль нет? Каков ответ? и можно ли решить сия проблему или о радеоне можно забыть?

----------


## Cheechako

Из "детских" решений - установить в BIOS настройки по умолчанию (в надежде, что драйвер взят с сайта HP).

----------


## Smrad

> Из "детских" решений - установить в BIOS настройки по умолчанию (в надежде, что драйвер взят с сайта HP).


Делал.

----------


## Cheechako

А если загрузить какую live Ubuntu (Knoppix etc)? Обычно оборудование хорошо распознаётся...

----------


## ApMuk

Здравствуйте друзья. У меня такая проблема, я купил купил видеокарту через интернет gtx650 ti. Всё бы ничего но через время я решил обновить драйвера и столкнулся с такой проблемой, моя видеокарта просто не принимает новые драйвера. Всё как бы устанавливается но не работает, работают только драйвера с диска. Есть ли решение данной проблемы?

----------


## gobhack

> Здравствуйте друзья. У меня такая проблема, я купил купил видеокарту через интернет gtx650 ti. Всё бы ничего но через время я решил обновить драйвера и столкнулся с такой проблемой, моя видеокарта просто не принимает новые драйвера. Всё как бы устанавливается но не работает, работают только драйвера с диска. Есть ли решение данной проблемы?


Возможно просто не то качаешь. Либо купленная видеокарта другой модели. Необходимо проверить модель видеокарты (например через диспетчер устройств), разрядность системы и скачать в соответствии с этими сведениями драйвер именно с сайты Nvidia

----------


## misterchip

Здравствуйте. купил видеокарту на нг msi gtx750ti на метерёнку H61H2-M2 (V2.0). Блок питания 500в. вставил, включил, высвечивается начальное окно загрузки биоса , так зависает и уходит в перезагрузку и так постоянно. Подскажите в чём может  быть беда?

----------


## Cheechako

Для начала проверить, что карта установлена в BIOS'е как "Primary Graphics Adapter", м.б., обновить BIOS :confused:

----------


## misterchip

> Для начала проверить, что карта установлена в BIOS'е как "Primary Graphics Adapter", м.б., обновить BIOS :confused:


 Но я не могу войти в биос когда вставлена видях, хотя попробую вставить сам экран в встроенную. У меня биос 2012 думаете стоит обновлять?

----------


## Cheechako

> Но я не могу войти в биос когда вставлена видях, хотя попробую вставить сам экран в встроенную. У меня биос 2012 думаете стоит обновлять?


Доводилось встречать разные неприятности при установке видеокарт, обусловленные именно BIOS'ом :confused: , тем более, видео "свежеЕ", чем плата - но для начала лучше посмотреть настройки (не люблю "прошивать" BIOS без острой необходимости), попробовать "enable/disable"  Multi-Monitor и проч. (в manual'е поминается, что возможны проблемы).

----------


## misterchip

> Доводилось встречать разные неприятности при установке видеокарт, обусловленные именно BIOS'ом :confused: , тем более, видео "свежеЕ", чем плата - но для начала лучше посмотреть настройки (не люблю "прошивать" BIOS без острой необходимости), попробовать "enable/disable"  Multi-Monitor и проч. (в manual'е поминается, что возможны проблемы).


биос я обнулил, не помогло, вставил видяху и шнур в интегрированную, биос выдал три коротких сигнала , экран чорный. Значит остаётся обновить биос?

----------


## Cheechako

Сигналы намекают скорее на проблемы с контактами, BIOS - перед обновлением неплохо бы сделать копию (найти имеющуюся версию).

----------


## Novaoo7

Уважаемые специалисты. Подскажите, в чем дело. Новая видеокарта radeon rx 480 (только с магазина) Проверка в atitool. Каждые секунду куб на миг замирает. То же самое происходит при проверке артифактов. Причем сами артифакты не находятся, а просто ритмично на миг замирает время проверки через каждую 1-2 сек. - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9_Z...ature=youtu.be. В играх не так заметно, но местами на миг изображение притормаживает (думал на такой карте подобного быть не должно). Также заметил такую особенность - игры при первом запуске стают на разрешении 1280 х 720 и надо выставлять (прежде всегда карты подбирали родное 1050 х 1680). + показалось в некоторых играх (а именно в far cry 3 и crysis 3) местами слишком большая скорость игры.  Система win7 x64, 8г ОЗУ. Что это - кривые драйвера, заводской брак? Подскажите пожалуйста, странно видеть такие глюки в таком девайсе. Весьма признателен за любую помощь.

----------


## Леонид_

Перестал работать один из входов dvi-d на видеокарте R9 270x 4gb. При запуске компьютера с подключенным в данный разъем монитором, спикер издаёт 1 длинный 2(3) коротких сигнала (неисправность видеоадаптера), причем даже если монитор не подключен к видеокарте спикер издаёт те же звуки. Ситуация меняется если перед включением компьютера монитор воткнуть в другой входу dvi-i либо hdmi, компьютер стартует нормально с однократным писком спикера. Если же во время работы переключить кабель монитора с dvi-i(рабочего) в dvi-d(не рабочий), то монитор начинает нормально определятся и в не рабочем до этого входе dvi-d. Если перезагрузить компьютер с панели рабочего стола с воткнутым в dvi-d кабелем предварительно сделав выше указанные манипуляции, то он также определяется нормально, но если же отключить питание компьютера, то dvi-d снова отказывается работать.
***Пробовал перезаливать bios на материнской плате и на видеокарте, протёр ластиком контакты и почистил от пыли, ничего не дало результатов.
***Железо: мать GA-970A-DS3P (Rev. 1.0); проц FX-8350; плок питания aero cool vp-650.

----------


## Klione

Здравствуйте. Видеокарта AMD radeon r7 250x блок питания 450 watt. процессор  AMD Athlon x4 840 3.1 ghz комп в один момент резко дико залагивает и после перезагрузки видеокарта выдаёт уведомление "default radeon wattman settings have been restored due to a system fauilres" Чем это может быть вызванно?

----------


## TrulolleR

Приветствую! В первую очередь хотелось бы описать в двух словах, что случилось. 
Я эмулировал новую "Зельду" на "Cemu" все было вроде не плохо, но вдруг у меня она зависла, а драйвера на видео просто слетели ,как будто их удалили. Любое упоминание о Nvidia исчезло. Я не долго думая решил переустановить дрова подумал мол "Ну с кем не бывает, слетели да слетели", но после во время установки просто черный экран, ни какой реакции, и я решил, что он просто завис ну ладно, бывает, но после перезагрузки черный экран остался. Сразу пройдусь по пунктам: 

Работает из безопасного режима (удалял старые дрова через DDU) 
Работает ДО установки дров, после или во время установки зависает, и через минут ~5 перезагрузка, как будто БСОД (на экране бывают артефакты как при зависании) Возможно уходит в отказ. 
Версия дров ничего не решает, ставил как самые последние, так и свои более старые. 
Вытаскивал оперативку, не влияет ни как. 
Есть другая карта GTS 250, на которой сейчас и сижу, все работает прекрасно, то есть не похоже, что проблема в Windows, но все равно думаю на второй хард поставить 7, проверить. 
Восстанавливал систему, не помогло. 
Информация не на 100% достоверная, но в простое греется, когда этот черный экран висит. 
Вирусов нету, проверял разными прогами, мейнеры тоже вряд ли, 250 уже давно бы сдохла. 
После отката или удаления дров системой определяется просто как "Графическое устройство Windows" подсвечивается восклицательным знаком, показывает "ошибку 43", после Авто-обновления через Win. показывает "Ошибка 14" в "Устройствах" 

Вот сижу думаю, сгорели или нет, можно ли реанимировать своими силами или в сервис тащить, и стоит ли тащить, во сколько может обойтись ремонт? 


Процессор - Core i7 3770k 
Видео - Palit Geforce GTX 680 - 2Gb 
Память - Kingston 3x4gb 1333 mHz - 12Gb 
Блок - 1000 МВт 
Windows 10 LTSB

----------


## TrulolleR

UPD.

Запустил на другом ПК, на Win 7. 
После первого включения все работает как и выше, так же ставились драйвера из Центра Обновлений, после перезагрузка. После перезагрузки все тоже самое, что и выше, но после зависает на красном экране и выдает 2 коротких пост сигнала и уходит в перезагрузку. После этого так же зависает на красном экране, но сигнал пост 1.  
После включения на экране загрузки биос появились артефакты в виде пиксельных полосок, самом биосе все в порядке как и в безопасном режиме,, или при начальной загрузке без драйверов.

----------

